# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Ραδιοενισχυτής] NAD VISO TWO DVD/CD RECEIVER

## Antonis1988

*Καλησπέρα σας,


Έχω εναν ενισχυτή NAD συγκεκριμένα όπως αναφέρω στο τίτλο του thread τον viso two. Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα και θα το εκτιμούσα αν καποιος μου έδινε μια κατευθυνση που να κοιτάξω.
Πατάω το διακόπτη να ανοίξει,ανοίγει για 3 δεύτερα στα ηχεία ακούω ένα μπουπ και κλέινει. Κάνω το ίδιο πράγμα κάποιες φορές και τελικά ανοίγει και σταθεροποιείται. Τα ηχεία παίζουν κανονικά,αυξάνω και την ένταση και όλα καλά. Απλά ως που να ανοίξει μου βγάζει τη πίστη. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει μια πρόταση


Ευχαριστώ*

----------


## maik65

Καλησπερα Αντωνη. Την απαντηση θα την παρεις εσυ ο ιδιος,οταν ανοιξεις το καπακι του ενισχυτη σου.  Εαν τωρα δεν την πάρεις ,στειλτε μας μερικες φωτο και θα προσπαθήσουμε να σε βοηθησουμε.

----------

